# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Tubaria dispersa (=Tubaria autochtona)

## Azuer

Tubaria es un Género de hongos donde normalmente hace falta el microscopio para llegar con seguridad a la especie. La excepción a esta regla es la preciosa setilla que os pongo, _Tubaria autochtona_ (o también _T. dispersa_, ambos nombres son sinónimos), que se puede reconocer "in situ" por sus láminas de color amarillento y por crecer casi exclusivamente bajo el espino albar (_Crataegus monogyna_)

Saludos.


Tubaria dispersa (=T. autochtona) por Emiliovet, en Flickr

----------

